# mini Lamancha/mini Nubian doeling



## Lily6 (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm looking into buying this mini Lamancha/ mini Nubian cross doeling. The breeder said that her dam is a 1st gen mini Lamancha and the sire is a 7th gen mini Nubian. I have some of the sires lines (dam and grand dam) and they seem pretty decent, but I'm terrible at judging conformation and I know next to nothing about these two breeds.

I'm looking to buy her for a nice little milker and to get into breeding mini lamanchas or Nubians, but I don't know if she's be a good place to start. Pickings are pretty slim where I am and she's priced well as well as not being to far from me.

I only have 2 pictures of her right now (they are at extremely weird angles), but the breeder is sending me better pictures tomorrow. I'm just hoping someone can tell me if she is a decent little doe like I think she is. I'm not sure how old she is, but I think she's barely a year old and these pictures might be old. (She also might be bred)

The first two are of her. The next has her sire on the top and his dam on the bottom. Next is the grand dam.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The dam and sire look good.


----------



## Lily6 (Feb 19, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> The dam and sire look good.


I didn't see any major flaws, but again I'm not the best at judging conformation. Thank you!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are just wanting home milkers it should be fine.


----------



## Lily6 (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes that's what she'll be. I will sell the babies as home milkers/pets as well.



goatblessings said:


> If you are just wanting home milkers it should be fine.


----------



## Lily6 (Feb 19, 2020)

These are the updated photos. She's only 9 months old.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Lily6 said:


> These are the updated photos. She's only 9 months old.
> View attachment 192361
> View attachment 192363


She is a decent looking doe. Both of her back feet toe out some in all the pics of her. Her dam's udder is nice if she is a ff but her teats are thin and point out... this would make me wonder what hers will be. I have a doe that her teats kiss the inside of her legs (she is a ff though) and it is interesting to milk her when she has a full udder.

My question to you would be this though..... how likely are kids going to be easily sold from her because of her being a mini nub and mini munchie mix? Most people will want one or the other and not a true experimental like she is. I am just thinking of later on for you here.

Another iffy thing for me would be her age and already possibly bred. This is a personal preference of mine but i want my minis to kid around two years old and not as young as she would be if she is bred. That extra year gives them so much... they grow and mature a LOT in a year. They are not growing kids as they grow so much themselves. I have a doe that is bred now to kid as she turns two and this past year she has changed SO very much. I cannot imagine my Bee having already kidded.. she just was not at all mature enough at one to be bred.


----------



## Lily6 (Feb 19, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> She is a decent looking doe. Both of her back feet toe out some in all the pics of her. Her dam's udder is nice if she is a ff but her teats are thin and point out... this would make me wonder what hers will be. I have a doe that her teats kiss the inside of her legs (she is a ff though) and it is interesting to milk her when she has a full udder.
> 
> My question to you would be this though..... how likely are kids going to be easily sold from her because of her being a mini nub and mini munchie mix? Most people will want one or the other and not a true experimental like she is. I am just thinking of later on for you here.
> 
> Another iffy thing for me would be her age and already possibly bred. This is a personal preference of mine but i want my minis to kid around two years old and not as young as she would be if she is bred. That extra year gives them so much... they grow and mature a LOT in a year. They are not growing kids as they grow so much themselves. I have a doe that is bred now to kid as she turns two and this past year she has changed SO very much. I cannot imagine my Bee having already kidded.. she just was not at all mature enough at one to be bred.


I really appreciate all of your questions/comments and I'm glad that I asked for everyone's opinion on her. I did notice that her back feet toe out and that'll be one of the things I pay special attention to when I go see her this weekend. The breeder has most of the family on site so I can take a look at all of them too.

I did think about the fact that she is both mini Lamancha and mini Nubian, but people seem to buy them in this area and I am curious about mixing the two. (This is purely going to be experimental) I have no doubt that I'll be able to sell the kids.

I just heard back and the breeding didn't take. It was a complete accident (buck jumped the fence and she was in heat), but the breeder said she came back into heat today so all is well. I totally agree with you on not breeding them at such a young age.... I couldn't imagine some of my does being bred already.

In all I think that she's not a bad doe and this is more an experiment thing than anything. It is slim pickings around me as it's mostly Nigerians.... everyone snatches up anything that isn't lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If you were to get her..what would you breed her to? She is a pretty little girl. Has a few flaws as mentioned but as a family milker she's not bad all together. So so glad she's not pregnant..too young. I too wait 18 to 24 months to breed my goats. I like giving time for growth.


----------



## Lily6 (Feb 19, 2020)

happybleats said:


> If you were to get her..what would you breed her to? She is a pretty little girl. Has a few flaws as mentioned but as a family milker she's not bad all together. So so glad she's not pregnant..too young. I too wait 18 to 24 months to breed my goats. I like giving time for growth.


Well I am looking at a few mini Lamancha bucks to buy at the moment. I'm being pretty picky and I'm trying to choose one that'll complement her nicely. I have quite a bit of time to find one before she's ready to breed. If I can't find one by next year I'll use my registered Nigerian bucking. He comes from great milking lines and his back legs are very correct.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

Woooaahh that is quite a mix!


----------



## Lily6 (Feb 19, 2020)

Ana said:


> Woooaahh that is quite a mix!


 It is! I quite like experimenting a little here and there. They are all coming from decent registered lines so I can at least keep track of what's what. I know a lot of people like to keep pure lines, but I think it's good to expand every once in a while. Who knows you might come across something good!


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

Yeah I personally used to like pure lines until I found mini Nubians so yeah


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So - if you decide to get her, make sure the boer is not the one breeding her now. She's not a show doe, but if you want milk and pets she should do fine with maturity. She is very steep and narrow in the rump, so will need some time to mature for babies.


----------



## Lily6 (Feb 19, 2020)

goatblessings said:


> So - if you decide to get her, make sure the boer is not the one breeding her now. She's not a show doe, but if you want milk and pets she should do fine with maturity. She is very steep and narrow in the rump, so will need some time to mature for babies.


Yes thank you. She won't be bred until late next fall as long as she's maturing nicely. She'll also most likely be bred to my Nigerian who comes from very small parents and throws small babies as well. It's still not %100 set in stone that I'm buying her. I do want to see her in person and see both the sire and dam on site


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

@Goat Whisperer whisperer got a pic of miss pippi? .


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Did you purchase miss pippi? Any pictures?


----------



## Lily6 (Feb 19, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Did you purchase miss pippi? Any pictures?


I did end up buying her. She's not very friendly at all, but she'll come around eventually. I liked how her sister and sire looked so I went ahead with it. Her former owner was extremely nice and had paperwork all set up to register her as grade. She also obviously cared about her goats
and takes really good care of them from what I could see. I like to look for that when buying goats.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I really hope you can tame her to love you as much as your other babies do. We want to see some fodies as soon as she will let you.


----------



## Lily6 (Feb 19, 2020)

Tanya said:


> I really hope you can tame her to love you as much as your other babies do. We want to see some fodies as soon as she will let you.


Here's the day I brought her home, but that's all I have right now. I'll wait till she gets more comfortable with me to get more.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She is a beautiful color. I love that face. Those eyes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

